# Brake calipers painted



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Just got done last night with this:


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Brake calipers painted (Uberhare)*

Very Nice!
Are you going to share with us what paint you used and how you did it, as in calipers on / calipers off, etc


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

G2 black 2-part paint system followed by clear high temp engine paint. Cleaned using plenty of brake cleaner and wire brush to remove loose dirt. Paint was applied with brush, which I found very easy to use. No overspray to worry about. Well, until I applied the clear spray.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

wow... looks awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

I'll get some better high res pictures tomorrow. I was fairly tired and pretty high on epoxy fumes when I snapped those pictures.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

I did not mask the calipers at all during the brush-on phase. I found the brush was very accurate getting around the bits and pieces that shouldn't be cover with paint. The G2 paint is thick enough so it won't run. I applied 3 coats of the black followed by four coats of clear. I had enough black left over that I could have done the rotor hats, but by the time I finished the last black coat the epoxy was starting to harden.


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

how much did this cost you?
and how did you get the audi words on there?


_Modified by an_a6 at 1:21 PM 10-15-2007_


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (an_a6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_how much did this cost you?
and how did you get the audi words on there?

_Modified by an_a6 at 1:21 PM 10-15-2007_

G2 paint was something like $38. Came with a can of cleaner, brush, stir stick, epoxy paint, and reactor. I purchased the clear high temp paint at the local auto parts store for $5. Blue painter's tape was $4. The Audi stickers I got off ebay from xenonmods.com. I think they were $9 or something like that. So, I've got about $50 total invested. I took me about 2 hours to paint on the epoxy. Another hour to mask and spray the clear coat.
This is a





















job.


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_
G2 paint was something like $38. Came with a can of cleaner, brush, stir stick, epoxy paint, and reactor. I purchased the clear high temp paint at the local auto parts store for $5. Blue painter's tape was $4. The Audi stickers I got off ebay from xenonmods.com. I think they were $9 or something like that. So, I've got about $50 total invested. I took me about 2 hours to paint on the epoxy. Another hour to mask and spray the clear coat.
This is a





















job.









thanks, did you use four jacks and jack the whole car up? because i only have 2 jack stands and i dont want to but two kits.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Brake calipers painted (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_Just got done last night with this

Hey Uberhare
Looks good!







G2 is a great product. I did mine in red. I bought some Audi rings, but just never got round to putting it on. I think I like your "Audi" more though. Might have to copy you! LOL
Here's what it looks like in red...
http://www.vaglinks.com/Pics/A...2.gif
I did mine while I was doing the rotors, so the carriers and calipers were done seperately. The calipers were done on the car while the carriers were drying. I did the Rears first and then Fronts the next day. I did the entire caliper inside and out. Might sound like overkill, but they look factory done. Which is what I wanted.

The paint is a bitch to get of when it dries somewhere where you did not want it...LOL
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (an_a6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_
thanks, did you use four jacks and jack the whole car up? because i only have 2 jack stands and i dont want to but two kits.

I used 4 jack stands. The epoxy has a limited "wet" time, so you have to paint everything in one go. You have about 2-3 hours of wet time.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Cor32rado (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

I really like what you have done. Was all the work done with the pads in and calipers on the rotors?


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Yup.


----------

